# To get one wish (Action, adventure, survival RP)



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 16, 2016)

(To make this work, this RP moves quickly from scene to scene, setting to setting. So you need to be fairly quick just enough to stay in flow with this.) 
To put things simply, your character is on a journey to get one wish from The Wishmaster, but the task can cost them their lives. They'll have to fight, push, and crawl their way to the top while competing against others around the world (and maybe even from other universes.) The legend of The Wishmaster attracts all kinds of people. Some warriors looking to get "moar power," militaries that need to grant a wish for their agenda, crooks, criminals, rich people, mercenaries trying to get some clients a wish, creepy creeps to do something horrible to all life *cough* The Lich (Adventure Time) *cough*.  Watch your back, anyone can stab you in the back. Also as a warning, your character has the potential to die in this RP, you've been warned. 
The scenarios they'll be put through range from outer space looking land, sky islands, dead-zones, hell on earth, swamps, landscapes from other worlds, through hostile territory, and more. As for the bad guys and creatures, Elderich Abominations, aliens, exotic wildlife, bad and dangerous criminals, masters at war, that sort of thing. 
Lets get started. 

Restrictions and rules:
• 5 offensive, defensive, and/or helping abilities maximum. A combination of the 3. If they have a very powerful (if even game breaking) then its restricted to one. 
• 2 weapons max
• You can RP 2 characters max, but you need a separate bio for them too. 
•  Reckless behavior can get your character killed off, then they'll be stuck in "spectator mode." (Spectator mode is when they can still talk to others and follow, but they can't fight or give physical aid. If you're lucky, they might come back with outside help.) 

Name: 
Abilities:
Weapons:
Bio: (optional with picture)
Personality, traits, values, etc:


----------

